# Utopia, as promised by religion, government, and corporations



## dfens (Apr 29, 2017)

Interesting how in this world, all of these groups promise a utopia.  Personally speaking, I'm still waiting.

Religion:  just believe us, believe in what some people wrote thousands of years ago, and you will get utopia after death!

Neat little trick, isn't it?  They don't even have to prove anything.  The utopia comes after you die, so they can keep promising it, and you will never know if it exists.

Government:  just pay your taxes, obey our laws, let us make wars and distribute your wealth around to our favored groups, and we'll create a utopia on earth!

Funny, every year I seem to pay more and more, and there are more laws and regulations, but I don't see any utopia except for you bureaucrats who sit around thinking of new ways to tell us what to do.

Corporations:  just work for us, buy our products, make a few businessmen rich beyond the dreams of avarice, and we'll create a utopia on earth!

Funny, you make us work harder, your products break down, and at the end of the day only your executives seem to be enjoying your utopia.


Maybe it's time for us all to admit:  utopia is a fantasy, a dream.  Don't believe anybody who promises you one.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## dfens (Apr 30, 2017)

Don't you mean you are listening to your imam who promises you 72 virgins if you blow up some Americans?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey (Aug 27, 2020)

dfens said:


> Interesting how in this world, all of these groups promise a utopia.  Personally speaking, I'm still waiting.
> 
> Religion:  just believe us, believe in what some people wrote thousands of years ago, and you will get utopia after death!
> 
> ...


Which goverments say the word utopia or a synonym of it?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey (Aug 27, 2020)

dfens said:


> Interesting how in this world, all of these groups promise a utopia.  Personally speaking, I'm still waiting.
> 
> Religion:  just believe us, believe in what some people wrote thousands of years ago, and you will get utopia after death!
> 
> ...


God helps those who help themselves


----------

